# Instalacion remota de Gentoo

## bicho_lasombra

Buenas a todos, me ha surgido una duda de la cual no he encontrado respuestas, y es realizar una instalacion por SSH en un servidor remoto.

El tema está en que puedo hacer parte de la instalación in situ, pero la otra parte deberia hacerla por remoto.

Sabeis o lo habeis intentado alguna vez? es factible de realizarlo? 

He pensado en habilitar como dice el handbook el demon SSH y desde ese momento seguir con la instalación, pero el tema está en proseguir con ella después, ya que lo tendria que hacer a ratos.

Alguna solución?

Otra pregunta, cuando estoy a mitad y tengo que parar el equipo por algún motivo, que seria mejor, realizar todos los pasos de nuevo o proseguir desde donde me quedé?

Gracias a todos

----------

## Stolz

Por supuesto es posible. Yo lo he hecho muchas veces sin problemas. El único problema que me he encontrado a veces ha sido a la hora de reiniciar con el nuevo kernel. Si has olvidado algo y el kernel no arranca (por ejemplo por un Kernel Panic) no hay forma de reiniciar el ordenador si no tienes acceso físico.

Tan solo asegurate de que en el ordenador en el que quieres instalar está la red configurada y el servidor SSH funcionando. Si usas el minimal o el installCD de Gentoo, recuerda asignar una contraseña a root y configurar la red antes de lanzar el servidor SSH.

Para parar y retomar la instalación lo puedes hacer con el programa screen. Está explicado en la documentación oficial, aunque si necesitas una explicación más exhaustiva tiene un buen tutorial sobre las bondades de screen en este mismo foro. Para retomar la instalación no hace falta repetir los pasos, la puedes continuar por donde te quedaste. De nuevo, lo tienes explicado en la documentación oficial.

----------

## bicho_lasombra

Gracias Stolz, no me acordaba de screen, lo vi hace tiempo pero he estado desconectado de Linux en general. Remoto todo el tema y ya os comentaré.

Gracias de nuevo

Si, lo haré con el minimal

----------

## Cereza

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para parar y retomar la instalación lo puedes hacer con el programa screen. Está explicado en la documentación oficial, aunque si necesitas una explicación más exhaustiva tiene un buen tutorial sobre las bondades de screen en este mismo foro.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4215658.html#4215658

Aquí tienes el buen tutorial sobre las bondades de screen en este mismo foro ;P

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Una buena medida es usar fallback cuando hay que tocar el kernel remotamente, tambien se le puede pasar panic=X segundos al kernel para que en caso de un kernel panic, reinicie al cabo de X segundos a la opción especificada como "alternativa" (fallback).

Salud!

----------

## k4in

exactamente como dijeron antes, ssh + screen es muy sencillo, precisamente ahora estoy haciendo una instalacion igual

----------

## bicho_lasombra

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Para parar y retomar la instalación lo puedes hacer con el programa screen. Está explicado en la documentación oficial, aunque si necesitas una explicación más exhaustiva tiene un buen tutorial sobre las bondades de screen en este mismo foro. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4215658.html#4215658
> 
> Aquí tienes el buen tutorial sobre las bondades de screen en este mismo foro ;P
> ...

 

Gracias Cereza, un placer porque no lo encontraba bien

----------

